# LIMA JULIO 06: San Isidro: Dasso y Camino Real



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Siguiendo con la serie de fotos de Lima, aquí les muestro algunas de San Isidro, sobretodo las avenidas Dasso y Camino Real.









Avenida Juan de Arona









La Casa Hacienda Moreyra









Ovalo del Pilar









Avenida Camino Real y el centro comercial









Plaza Murillo, Avenidas Camino Real y Libertadores









Esquina en Camino Real se ha convertido en la Esquina del Libro









Siguiendo por Camino Real









Al fondo, el monumento a Belaunde









Camino Real y Pardo y Aliaga, la plaza Union Europea









Avenida Pardo y Aliaga









Plazuela y fuente de Vida, fin de avenida Camino Real, comienzo de avenidas Dasso y Cavenecia









Avenida Cavenecia









Avenida Dasso, recientemente remodelada



























Dasso









Fin de Dasso, Parque Roosevelt

Próximamente: San Isidro Financiero y Conquistadores-Ovalo Gutierrez


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kay: kay: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

chevere el thread Bruno, lo que mas me llamo la atencion son esas columnas revestidas de enredaderas, algo bastante llamativo e innovador........


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bravazooooo¡¡ el thread, grax por las fotos y las leyendas de las mismas... espero con ansias las de centro financiero.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:applause: excelente recorrido sobre todo por la parte de camino real.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito San Isidro, como siempre. Gracias por las fotos Jota .


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos, siempre es un placer pasear por San Isidro. Saludos!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes tomas


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:bow: Buen recorrido, buenas fotos :bow:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos causita!

La esquina del libro se ve muy bien, ese tipo de obras se deberian repetir en la ciudad, porque espacios vacios pueden ser aprovechados para promover la cultura.

Dasso tambien ha quedado muy bien tras la remodelacion, los faroles verdes son bastante innovadores, buenas tomas. kay:


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

sobervias fotos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lindas fotos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bonita toda esa zona de san isidro, tiene áreas verdes bien cuidadas y remodeladas. :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buenas tomas!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rebuenas las fotos, y esas calles adoquinadas de colores locazas jaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Me encantan los adoquines o pavers como se dice en ingles. Se ve muy bonito el suelo con adoquines , mucho mejor que con baldosas o losetas. Ademas este material es de greda o clay como se dice en ingles y al ponerse viejo le hace mas bonito aun y le da una patima muy hermosa.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bien bonitas las fotos! Se ven bien las trillizas con el centro comercial camino real, y el estacionamiento en dasso me gusto ya que los postes de luz tienen plantitas, las tienditas que se ven cheveres. Mas que nada la tranquilidad que se ve en la zona. Lindas fotos ah.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas las fotos, yo trabajaba cerca a la calle dasso, exactamente en el edificio Maurtúa, de la calle Maurtua 160, donde funciona un gimnasio, chevere el recorrido.


----------

